# Crck_xpprokey.c



## lookseeau (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi!
I just joined up and look forward to learning from you.

I run XP on a Toshiba 1900 satellite. My protection is PC-cillin and it keeps letting me know about this trojan. Apparently it's controlled by an .exe file in my System Volume Information, which I can't get into.

The path is D:\System Volume Information\_restore{EE88457A-811A-456C-9BD9.5694B1FC21BE}\RP392\A0069175.exe

I've run ADWARE but it can't see it. I'd really appreciate anyone telling me how I can remove the exe file from my system.

Thanks

Bruce Prince
Australia


----------



## ITTracker (Sep 14, 2006)

*Delete System Restore Points*

The system restore file has the virus inside of it most likely. You should delete the _restore{EE88457A-811A-456C-9BD9.5694B1FC21BE}\RP392\A0069175.exe by going to the folder of where it belongs. You could also delete all system restore points by using the Disk Cleanup.



Click Start, point to All Programs | Accessories | System Tools and click Disk Cleanup. 
Click OK. 
From the Disk Cleanup dialog box, click the More Options tab. 
Click Yes to confirm your actions.

If your virus scan does not find the file in your system, currently, it means that it could already be deleted; however, because you once had it in your system the system made a restore point of the virus that was once in your computer. 

Deleting the file above will not harm your computer. It could harm it if you do not delete it because of the virus is still intact and could come out if you restore to that time of when you had it.


----------

